# Overige rubrieken > Peilingen >  Een familielid van mij heeft een vorm van dementie

## Leontien

Dit bericht stond 21 september op Nu.nl:

"Het aantal gevallen van dementie zal de komende jaren flink toenemen. Rond 2050 lijden wereldwijd meer dan 115 miljoen mensen aan aandoeningen als de ziekte van Alzheimer, drie keer zo veel als nu het geval is.

De sterkste groei verwachten de onderzoekers in armere landen. In Latijns-Amerika zou het aantal mensen met dementie de komende twintig jaar met ongeveer 140 procent stijgen, terwijl de verwachte groei in West-Europa maar 44 procent bedraagt.

Oorzaak van de scherpe groei is dat mensen steeds ouder worden, waardoor de kans op dementie ook toeneemt."

Heb jij iemand in je omgeving die een vorm van dementie heeft? Breng hier je stem uit en geef een reactie!!!

----------


## Sylvia93

In mijn omgeving telt dit als een 'nee'
Mijn opa begint de laatste tijd wel wat meer te vergeten (76 jaar oud), dan legt hij bijvoorbeeld zn sleutels ergens neer, en na 5 min denkt ie dat ie ze op tafel had neergelegt, terwijl ie ze dan bijv op het kastje neergelegt heeft.
Volgens artsen is het nog geen dementie of vorm van dementie, maar heeft ie wel kans dat ie in de loop van de jaren meer gaat vergeten, dus meer kans op dementie maakt.
Maar tot nu toe gaat het nog goed dus ik vind het goed als het zo blijft! Mn overige opa en oma's hebben helemaal geen last van dementie/vergeetachtigheid.

----------


## Agnes574

Zowel mijn oma als opa aan moederskant hebben zware dementie gehad,dus ik ga ervan uit dat ik ook een grote kans heb dement te worden op hogere leeftijd.

----------


## Luuss0404

Mijn optie staat er niet tussen...  :Frown: 
Mijn 'oma' (oudtante vader's kant) heeft beginnende dementie, de opa van mijn vriend heeft de ziekte van Parkinson en dementie en de oma van mijn beste vriend is superdement, eerst genoemde woont nog thuis en andere 2 in een verzorgingstehuis en sinds ze daar wonen gaat het echt heel snel achteruit... (vandaar ook mijn reactie bij de stellingen)...

----------

